# Good Deal on CO at Costco



## HowieRoll (Jan 23, 2017)

Today I was at a Costco in SE Wisconsin and found a new (to me) brand of coconut oil for sale, in addition to their usual Kirkland Organic Unrefined coconut oil.

The new one is called Tropical Plantation Organic Refined Coconut Oil (on the pail it says expeller-pressed, chemical free, and non-gmo, as well), and the 3.79L (1 gallon) pail sold for $14.99.  The sign indicated it works out to $0.117/oz, which is a much better price than the Kirkland.  The only difference, as far as I can tell, is that this is refined, while Kirkland is unrefined.  The Tropical Plantation is manufactured by Lily of the Desert, and HERE is a link to their webpage about it, although Costco sells it by the pail, not the tub pictured.

Thought I'd share in case anyone is in the market.

-Angela


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Jan 23, 2017)

Tropical Plantation is a good brand.


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 24, 2017)

I buy the 6 ltrs from Costco for $27.99 which was the best price I have found anywhere with obviously no delivery charges. ( not counting that I go in just to get the Olive oil and spend another $200!)  but my Costco here in Miami doesnt sell the one your speaking of. I'll have to check next time I go.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> I buy the 6 ltrs from Costco for $27.99 which was the best price I have found anywhere with obviously no delivery charges. ( not counting that I go in just to get the Olive oil and spend another $200!) but my Costco here in Miami doesnt sell the one your speaking of. I'll have to check next time I go.


 
They are talking about Coconut Oil not Olive.   I too get my Olive at Costco.  Convenient and reasonable.  I also get Avocado Oil.


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 24, 2017)

Oops! lol - I guess I didn't read that well. I also get Avocado oil at Costco as well and grape seed. :/


----------



## Scooter (Jan 24, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> Oops! lol - I guess I didn't read that well. I also get Avocado oil at Costco as well and grape seed. :/



I do not soap with grapeseed oil but I cook a lot with it. Thank goodness for Costco.


----------

